# Anyone in and around Southampton



## callmephathead (27 Jan 2013)

Hi!
Just wondered who is based in and around Southampton?
No particular reason, just fancy knowing how popular UKAPS is down here...
Thanks


----------



## callmephathead (27 Jan 2013)

Come on guys, there has to be someone


----------



## stu_ (27 Jan 2013)

There used to be a members map on here.But for the life of me, i can't find it anymore


----------



## Ady34 (27 Jan 2013)

stu_ said:


> There used to be a members map on here.But for the life of me, i can't find it anymore


Hi, yeah this feature got a little messed up and is no longer available. If you click on a members location it diverts you to a map.
Obviously this doesn't help search for members near to you as you would have to go through everyone, and not everyone has their location marked.
Sorry.
Ady.


----------



## ian_m (27 Jan 2013)

I am near Eastleigh near Southampton, kept tropical fish for over 10 years now.

Best shop and I have found is Aquajardin (Allington Lane, Eastliegh) who seem to have best quality fish, clean tanks, usually a very good planted tank, very good quality plants, supplies of high tech plants and knowledgeable staff. Not cheap, but fish from them appear to live for ever, unlike other shops I have bought from.


----------



## callmephathead (27 Jan 2013)

ian_m said:


> I am near Eastleigh near Southampton, kept tropical fish for over 10 years now.
> 
> Best shop and I have found is Aquajardin (Allington Lane, Eastliegh) who seem to have best quality fish, clean tanks, usually a very good planted tank, very good quality plants, supplies of high tech plants and knowledgeable staff. Not cheap, but fish from them appear to live for ever, unlike other shops I have bought from.


Hi,
Thanks, I feel better now I am not so linely anymore lol.
I like Aquajardin too, I used to live near Gloucester and their other shop there was absolutely brilliant. In fact, it's actually because of  Ed, who works at aquajardin gloucester, that I started a planted tank...i wish the southampton shop was as big...


----------



## ian_m (29 Jan 2013)

One of the other things I like about Aquajardin is their fish are well labelled. Easy to read suitability with other fish and MAXIMUM size they are likely to grow on all their labels. Been in numerous times to buy more fish, but read that maximum size is 20cm and that was the end of that idea.

I bought some Silver Sharks from another local fish shop and no mention of how big they get or even asked if tank in 2 years time would be big enough !!!. Got to 10-15cm big in a year or two and scoffed everything plants, fish, before I took them back.


----------



## Ady34 (29 Jan 2013)

Hi,
just to let you know the members map has now been reinstated so over the coming months as members add themselves you'll be able to easily find those around you 
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/memberMap/
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## callmephathead (29 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Hi,
> just to let you know the members map has now been reinstated so over the coming months as members add themselves you'll be able to easily find those around you
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/memberMap/
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


Thanks Ady!


----------



## Ady34 (29 Jan 2013)

callmephathead said:


> Thanks Ady!


No problem phathead .....but Paulo is really the man to thank, he's the techie who installs all the addons!


----------



## callmephathead (29 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> No problem phathead .....but Paulo is really the man to thank, he's the techie who installs all the addons!


Thank you Paulo then!


----------

